
How Spontime wants to change social network - soueuls
http://spontime.co
======
Freak_NL
Is this even a real product? Their website doesn't work in Firefox (scrolling
down does not work), even though it includes shims for IE8 (of all things).

------
soueuls
The main problem with social networks is that in a sense they are not even
social.

They are wonderful tools to share informations and opinion, to keep contact
with each others, but then they can become our own digital prisons.

Spontime wants to make meeting with friends spontaneous. The concept is
simple, you broadcast whatever you are up to, or whatever you are heading to.
And people in your circles are free to join.

